# Good recirc pump?



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm curious to know what the PZ prefers with potable hot water recirc pumps. I need to replace an old B&G nrf22(i think that was the model) and am looking for opinions on what you guys/gals like. It is a dedicated recirc line piped to bottom of water heater. Thoughts? Pros/cons?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

PlumberJake said:


> I'm curious to know what the PZ prefers with potable hot water recirc pumps. I need to replace an old B&G nrf22(i think that was the model) and am looking for opinions on what you guys/gals like. It is a dedicated recirc line piped to bottom of water heater. Thoughts? Pros/cons?


We generally use a SS body taco 007


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

You have a check valve down there?


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> You have a check valve down there?


Yeah there is a check, but I will be replacing it with the new pump. I also need to verify where she is getting a cross connection filling the cold lines with hot water. There are a few Moen single handle faucets in the home and I'm hoping to fix the cause with some new cartridges. There is also a 20 y/o Grohe multi valve shower system that I hope is not the cause.

Thanks for the advice on the pump!:thumbsup:

Edit: this pump? http://www.pexuniverse.com/store/product/taco-007-circulator-pump-st


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

PlumberJake said:


> Yeah there is a check, but I will be replacing it with the new pump. I also need to verify where she is getting a cross connection filling the cold lines with hot water. There are a few Moen single handle faucets in the home and I'm hoping to fix the cause with some new cartridges. There is also a 20 y/o Grohe multi valve shower system that I hope is not the cause.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the pump!:thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: this pump? http://www.pexuniverse.com/store/product/taco-007-circulator-pump-st


Yes and try the washing machine test shut off supply valves and see if that helps sometimes the integral valves don't hold and mixing occurs...also check to see if diptube broke inside w/h


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

You really can use any pump you want wilo makes cool pumps where you can regulate speed settings not sure about SS or bronze body...but the key to it HAS to be SS or bronze on any potable water systems


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Joey.

Any other opinions?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

plumberjake said:


> thanks joey.
> 
> Any other opinions?


 ssf-22


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Always used Grundfos.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

JK949 said:


> Always used Grundfos.


 Good call nice pump. they do stainless now?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

pilot light said:


> Good call nice pump. they do stainless now?


About 22 years- SF suffix


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> About 22 years- SF suffix


 Really hmmm! googled it yep!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Always used Grundfos.


That's what I use. Never any issues.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> That's what I use. Never any issues.


 Iam usually on the heating side f !


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the opinions guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes they do


----------

